# Kliche Mini - Very Loud Output



## laundryman (Jul 2, 2022)

I have a Kliche Mini (most recent revision with the 1/4W resistors) built but I am getting very loud volume output. With the treble and gain knobs set to about half way, unity volume with an amp is with the pedal’s volume knob at about 15%. This is my first experience with a Klon, so maybe this is just the nature of the circuit.



			https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/KlicheMini-PedalPCB.pdf
		


I’m attempting to make a dual pedal in a 1590BB which is why there are a few unsoldered wires hanging about.

I’m not sure if you can make out the IC’s from the photo, but from top to bottom I have:

IC3 - TC1044S
IC2 - TL072CP
IC1 - TL072CP

I double checked the pots and I have the correct
B10K at Volume and Treble, and a dual gang B100K at Gain.

Let me know if any other information is needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Coda (Jul 2, 2022)

What amp are you using? I build the full-size version, and it is super loud through my amp, a SS from the 70s.


----------



## laundryman (Jul 2, 2022)

I’ve used it with a Fender Vibrochamp Reverb, Vox AC15, and Roland JC22. It sounds like it could just be the nature of the circuit.


----------



## fig (Jul 2, 2022)

I didn’t see any components out of whack…a 4k7Ω for a 5k1Ω but that should be good enough for horseshoes.


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2022)

Also looks like a couple 620R's in the place of a 560R, but again, shouldn't have a huge impact.


----------



## laundryman (Jul 2, 2022)

Ya, I did sub those resistors due to Tayda not having the original values (or maybe I messed up my cart when compiling all of the components).

Sounds like it’s just user error.  I still love the sound of the pedal, just wanted to be certain I didn’t make a careless mistake.

Thanks again!


----------



## Boba7 (Jul 3, 2022)

I always use A10k instead of B10k for volume in a Klon for that reason. You should try it


----------



## laundryman (Jul 3, 2022)

Boba7 said:


> I always use A10k instead of B10k for volume in a Klon for that reason. You should try it


I was wondering if it was possible to simply swap out an audio pot for a logarithmic pot and vice versa as desired. I’m really curious about this idea. Do you leave your Gain knob as a B10K?


----------



## Boba7 (Jul 3, 2022)

Dual 100kB for gain, 10kB for treble yes 

A = Audio / logarithmic
B = linear


----------



## laundryman (Jul 3, 2022)

Boba7 said:


> I always use A10k instead of B10k for volume in a Klon for that reason. You should try it


Just wanted to follow up and let you know that I swapped out the pot as you suggested and it's much more manageable for the volumes I play at. Thanks!


----------



## Jonnytexas (Jul 6, 2022)

Boba7 said:


> I always use A10k instead of B10k for volume in a Klon for that reason. You should try it


Same here.


----------

